# Valet Magic wrap a Smart car



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Just a quick one of our latest wrap with just the panel gaps to finish:

2001 Smart :thumb:










































































































































































































































































:lol::thumb:

And the best thing of all is that is our new courtesy car :argie:

Robbie


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome, and about time! I'll have to pop down to see it sometime  still got them bits for you to wrap


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Awesome, and about time! I'll have to pop down to see it sometime  still got them bits for you to wrap


No probs mate :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Dude that looks... Smart!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

That looks absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

i'm very impressed.


----------



## Evil Monkey (Mar 15, 2010)

OOh stealthy. Very nice.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Never thought I would see a Smart look so mean and aggressive :lol: :lol:

Just got to tint the glass tomorrow.


----------



## zatzy.com (Feb 11, 2008)

why wrap the panel gaps?!

a wrap isnt a paint job.....

what vinyls are you using? is that the APA carbon? and 3M 85 series matt?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just remember robbie which is the air intake! There's been several people lately ripping it off (i've removed them on a few 450's, it takes some force!) and filling their air box and filter with petrol!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

zatzy.com said:


> why wrap the panel gaps?! Because I can still see the blue from before and it would look better if the gaps were wrapped.
> 
> a wrap isnt a paint job..... Correct
> 
> what vinyls are you using? is that the APA carbon? and 3M 85 series matt? APA carbon and Avery 1200 series mate :thumb:


Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Just remember robbie which is the air intake! There's been several people lately ripping it off (i've removed them on a few 450's, it takes some force!) and filling their air box and filter with petrol!


Too funny, women no doubt :lol: :doublesho


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

love it! amazing how you got the material into all the gaps and crevices so well


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Too funny, women no doubt :lol: :doublesho


You would think! But no!!! Met one very upset bloke who had got it as london run around and ruined it the second day of ownership. He just thought the petrol flap was broken or stiff.

And I agree with wrapping the shuts and gaps, would look gash otherwise! The reason wraps are soo popular now is the quality and most people wouldn't tell a wrap from a paintjob IMO I certainly sat in a white fabia vrs the otherday to find out it was actually bright green underneath because of the shuts. And it just seemed like half a job to me


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

X18JAY said:


> love it! amazing how you got the material into all the gaps and crevices so well


And believe me when I say wrapping a Smart car is 10x worst than a GTR :wall:


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

It looks really good, bet it was a pain in the **** to do.

It could just be the picture but the 2nd to last picture looks like there are bubbles on the bonnet.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

t1mmy said:


> It looks really good, bet it was a pain in the **** to do.
> 
> It could just be the picture but the 2nd to last picture looks like there are bubbles on the bonnet.


There was a Mercedes badge there :wall: once its sign written you wont see them :thumb:


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Looks great Robbie ... And the new Courtesy car .. must be very a polite car then 

Sue says she needs to pick colours for hers


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

gdavison said:


> Looks great Robbie ... And the new Courtesy car .. must be very a polite car then
> 
> Sue says she needs to pick colours for hers


I think W121 would look cool in PINK with pink and black wheels :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks fantastic much better in the matt black


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

matt black smart - looks good robbie


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

had a good nose around the car this morning and the quality of the wrap is excellent, these are a [email protected] to wrap, well done! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> had a good nose around the car this morning and the quality of the wrap is excellent, these are a [email protected] to wrap, well done! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


I feel a ECC smart coming on :lol: Pearl white with black rims :argie: DO IT, DO IT, DO IT. :lol::thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> I feel a ECC smart coming on :lol: Pearl white with black rims :argie: DO IT, DO IT, DO IT. :lol::thumb:


:lol:

Don't think I'll get many boxes in the back of one of those..


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice work there Robbie and well cool to have that as a courtesy car, any graphics planned on being added or just leaving it stealth?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Nice work there Robbie and well cool to have that as a courtesy car, any graphics planned on being added or just leaving it stealth?


Cheers mate

I would love to leave it stelthy but I will be putting graphics on it.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Smart work:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> I would love to leave it stelthy but I will be putting graphics on it.


Too much of a good advertisement tool to muss out on there Robbie, I assume it won't say something like 'The Sorcerer's stole my ride.....'


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

looks good,like it


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Too much of a good advertisement tool to muss out on there Robbie, I assume it won't say something like 'The Sorcerer's stole my ride.....'


You never know :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

were you not tempted with a roadster though?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> were you not tempted with a roadster though?


No mate the little 4-2 is cool :thumb:


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Very cool


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> I think W121 would look cool in PINK with pink and black wheels :thumb:


:doublesho

NOOOOOo dont encourage her

I'd leave the blue underframe unwrapped .. looks like this










Just kidding BTW


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

That is ace


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

thats very mean and moody...... i want to borrow it


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Is this seriously the new courtesy car then? Looks very smart fella (no pun intended).....

Assume you'll be at some dub shows again this year?


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

WOW. That looks super duper.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Really liking the stealthy look magic,good work:thumb:


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

thats cool, how much does a wrap cost, Roughly as i guess it differes from car to car??


----------



## TWH (Dec 22, 2010)

Saw the little smart in the flesh last night - really does look great!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great..... Do you do christmas presents?


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

TWH said:


> Saw the little smart in the flesh last night - really does look great!


i may see it today as going over that way :thumb:


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Happened to find my self about 10 mins away from Robbies place today (which some may say in a RS6 is about 25 miles away lol)..

Called in and spotted the little devil car  Looks fantastic .. Sues decided she is going to get Robbie to do her Brabus in matt black / carbon


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Carbon fibre looks awesome, what kind do you use?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

That old smart livery was looking dated. Muchos cool with the carbon now.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments guys.

The carbon is infact APA carbon and its a great carbon to use in terms of quality and finish.

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

gdavison said:


> Happened to find my self about 10 mins away from Robbies place today (which some may say in a RS6 is about 25 miles away lol)..
> 
> Called in and spotted the little devil car  Looks fantastic .. Sues decided she is going to get Robbie to do her Brabus in matt black / carbon


You know it makes sense :argie:
And man it will look awesome :argie:

Robbie


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Up till now I haven't been too sure about this whole wrapping thing but that has changed my mind, looks tons better. :thumb:

John


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Superb Stealth Smart, what a change


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

jonezy said:


> thats cool, how much does a wrap cost, Roughly as i guess it differes from car to car??


Really does depend on car and colour mate if you want a specific cost feel free to PM me with your requirements.

Robbie


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

thats a cool courtesy car Robster. good work as ever.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Window tints done today and it looks great.

Will put some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very well done! I like the carbon details a lot too! :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Should make quite a distinctive courtesy car :lol:

What's the crack with the autoglamour tag's on your recent posts? Is this a new business name that will be appearing soon?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

looks stunning nice one Robbie!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

7/10 Robbie - better do a better job on my car  



lol, cracking work again chap :thumb:


----------



## conor.pharrell (Oct 18, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> Window tints done today and it looks great.
> 
> Will put some pics up tomorrow.


Pics please!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

conor.pharrell said:


> Pics please!


I will defo get some up soon mate as its complete now :thumb:


----------

